# New to this all, and looking for a little guidance



## imthesheriff (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi. I am looking for help with a new home theater (if you could call it that, because it is a lounge room really.) I guess I should start with budget. I am looking at around 1.5 - 2k USD, with that being said the Australian prices are insanely high in comparison, I mean you can double the US price and still come in under the Australian price.

The dimensions of the room are not huge, but the problem with dimensions is I have to move out in a week from where we are now, and we don't have a place secured already. I would say the places we are looking at are roughly 13x9 and open space on one side.

I am only looking for a 5.1 at the moment, and it will be used for a mixture of movies, music, and games (a lot of games xbox and ps, surround for games makes it so much better)

I was interested from what I have been reading about:

Polk TSI400 - as they are within a reasonable price range and from what I gather reliable
Polk Audio CSi A6 Centre Speaker - I was looking for something cheaper honestly, but caught my eye

In terms of receivers I was clueless and was really seeking some help here. Something with airplay would be nice, but not bothered if it doesn't have it. Really I have no idea here, but looking for something reasonable and cheaper I guess. I should mention there is one store I was looking at from Australian sites (to hopefully see if they will do some kind of discount if it all comes from them) that seem to only stock Denon receivers of the following:

Denon AVR 1312
Denon AVR 1513
Denon AVR 1612
Denon AVR 1713

The sub is another thing I am completely in the dark about, I am one of those people who doesn't want one that will shake the house, I much prefer a mild base, any suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure how much this is going to help, but here are a few links to Australian speaker and subwoofer companies.


Aaron Hifi
Sonique
SuBsonic
Adelaide Speakers
Lenard Audio
Perhaps one of them has something worth considering as well.


----------



## imthesheriff (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks. I will investigate it when I get the chance, 6am here the baby just woke up.


----------

